# Launching boat alone



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking for some tips/tricks/advice on how to efficiently launch a boat alone. It is not a big boat (17 feet) and i have some ideas but always open to suggestions.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You will get some great suggestions I'm sure. The way I do it is, get everything ready. I use three bumpers on an 18' boat (used three on my 17 as well). I get my bow line coiled and lay it up by the very front of the bow. If it's windy or I need to control the stern I have a line off the back coiled and laid within easy reach. Back the boat close to the ramp into the water and stop short of the back bumper at the waters edge. I jump out and run about 4 or 5' of winch strap out and lay it on the trailer. Jump back in and back far enough to let the boat float backward slowly. I then pull up just enough to set the boat, just a little back on the bunks so I can walk out onto the tongue of the trailer to unhook it. I unhook the strap and wind it up. I will push the boat back to where it just barely sits on the bunks, Climb into the boat over the bow and start the boat. pull over and tie off both ends if necessary. Park and away I go. 
I've been doing it this way since '87. I do it this way cause I'm way to anal about the boat. Just trying to keep it scratch free....


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I back to waters edge tie a bow line to a cleat on the dock and unhook. Back er in till she's afloat, park and jump in and go.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Unhook back straps to transom leave the front hooked. Back in till back of boat floats off trailer. Jump out of truck. Unhook front. Jump in boat and back off of trailer. Beach it on shore. If not put bumpers out and tie up for no longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Get some knee high wading boots. 

Make the bow line 3 times the length of the boat and you'll be able to pull the boat onto or push it off the trailer. With shallow ramps, they don't always float off. 

With my 14' boat, I just run the electric motor to get the boat on the trailer then jump out the front of the boat onto the trailer.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I launch my tracker alone most of the time, unhook everything, tie a 50ft rope to the front left cleat and run the rope through the drivers side window, keep it taught so you dont drive over it, back the boat in till it floats off, then pull the truck up, put the truck in park, jump out and using the rope pull the boat to the dock or beach it, tie it off and your good to go.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

i use an electric cord reel. it pays line out like a fishing reel . it detatches from my trailer & i reel the boat in to the dock & hook it to a cleat or two. I have a video of it in action but do not know how to load it.Its been working for me for 26 years.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I just unhook everything And run 8ft rope from bow to trailer lay it on bow back up till boat floats then pull up so feet don't get wet take rope off and pull boat to dock


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Drive it off the trailer. Dock it on a courtesy dock. Park truck and trailer. Reverse the process to pull out.

I never get in the water or get wet.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> I launch my tracker alone most of the time, unhook everything, tie a 50ft rope to the front left cleat and run the rope through the drivers side window, keep it taught so you dont drive over it, back the boat in till it floats off, then pull the truck up, put the truck in park, jump out and using the rope pull the boat to the dock or beach it, tie it off and your good to go.


This is the way to do it...as long as you dont have rollers or slick bunks you can unhook everything before backing down the ramp...I put my tailgate down and clip the rope off on a hook in my bedliner then clip the other end of the rope to the eye on front of boat...50 ft rope is a good choice...putting the tailgate down lets me see the boat much better backing in...easy as pie...some make a bigger deal out of it than need be...it's super simple.


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

TClark said:


> I back to waters edge tie a bow line to a cleat on the dock and unhook. Back er in till she's afloat, park and jump in and go.


That is how i currently do my 14 foot boat but i am worried on the new one that the slack will get caught up on the trailer as i pull out. I think the key is just making sure i can keep the line taught to keep it up out of the water to avoid this. The suggestion above with the electrical wheel or the one about running the rope through the driver side window and manually tightening it should work.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

gumbygold said:


> Drive it off the trailer. Dock it on a courtesy dock. Park truck and trailer. Reverse the process to pull out.
> 
> I never get in the water or get wet.


Dont think I've ever seen anyone drive it off the trailer...not needed...and I never get wet either.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

rsm555600 said:


> That is how i currently do my 14 foot boat but i am worried on the new one that the slack will get caught up on the trailer as i pull out. I think the key is just making sure i can keep the line taught to keep it up out of the water to avoid this. The suggestion above with the electrical wheel or the one about running the rope through the driver side window and manually tightening it should work.


Dont worry about the slack...it wont get caught...you're only pulling out far enough to get out, unhook the rope and walk it over to the dock...just remember to put truck in park with e brake on...lol.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just get everything ready back the boat in the water unhook the winch, tie the bow line off to the dock, back the truck up a few feet and hit the brakes. the boat leaves the trailer and I get out and tie up the boat then park the truck. takes a lot less time than a lot of guys that has help.
sherman


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

A small but potentially important piece of advice- I you're like me and you don't like to hold other guys up at the ramp, avoid the busy ramps until you get your system worked out to the point that you can unload and load the boat smoothly.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Dont think I've ever seen anyone drive it off the trailer...not needed...and I never get wet either.


I guess everyone is different. I don't see why I wouldn't drive the boat off and park it on a courtesy spot. That way when I move my truck someone can launch. 

Dragging it off with a rope seems like too much work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Loop of rope in my hand and holding out the window, back in, boat floats off while paying out line, get out and tie boat off. Then I park the truck.. no problemo. Won't work with 25 ft of rope.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> Loop of rope in my hand and holding out the window, back in, boat floats off while paying out line, get out and tie boat off. Then I park the truck.. no problemo. Won't work with 25 ft of rope.


6 and 1/2 dozen although I move my boat right away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a 23ft cuddy cabin...it's not hard....back boat in close to dock..back up so boat floats off trailer...pull ahead till boats not floating....get out and unhook the boat from trailer...get on boat (important to be close to dock)....start boat and GENTLY back off trailer...tie boat to dock...then park the truck....loading is a little tricky....back trailer in until fenders are a few inches under water....pull boat with rope up on trailer...it will be 3 or 4 ft from winch...jump on trailer...let out winch strap...reach under boat and hook up strap (can be a pita if not close enough)....crank up the boat and away you go...it's really not bad at all...


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

You could go with an Minn Kota Ulterra. Just make sure you have it plugged in with full batteries and the remote in your hand charged up....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Its funny.. If my wife is with me, I am still loading and unloading by myself. She refuse's drive the boat on the trailer, or off the trailer. It is bothersome, but, the way it is...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

gumbygold said:


> I guess everyone is different. I don't see why I wouldn't drive the boat off and park it on a courtesy spot. That way when I move my truck someone can launch.
> 
> Dragging it off with a rope seems like too much work.
> 
> ...


You dont drag it off with the rope...the boat floats off by itself...the rope is just to keep the boat from floating off out into the lake and to walk it over to the dock...I can unload by myself faster than two people...well not really but you get the point...


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> Dont worry about the slack...it wont get caught...you're only pulling out far enough to get out, unhook the rope and walk it over to the dock...just remember to put truck in park with e brake on...lol.


Yeah. Makes sense if hooking rope to the hitch on my jeep. But if i were to run the line and tie to dock post it could be an issue depending on how the bunks on the trailer sit


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

rsm555600 said:


> Yeah. Makes sense if hooking rope to the hitch on my jeep. But if i were to run the line and tie to dock post it could be an issue depending on how the bunks on the trailer sit


You just flip the rope over the bunk if this happens...my trailer and 90 percent of my bunks are still in the water when I do this...you only need to pull up a couple feet after the boat floats off...not a big deal...theres always slack in the rope...


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

backfar said:


> I have a 23ft cuddy cabin...it's not hard....back boat in close to dock..back up so boat floats off trailer...pull ahead till boats not floating....get out and unhook the boat from trailer...get on boat (important to be close to dock)....start boat and GENTLY back off trailer...tie boat to dock...then park the truck....loading is a little tricky....back trailer in until fenders are a few inches under water....pull boat with rope up on trailer...it will be 3 or 4 ft from winch...jump on trailer...let out winch strap...reach under boat and hook up strap (can be a pita if not close enough)....crank up the boat and away you go...it's really not bad at all...


Exactly how I do it. I have it down to quite a science and can usually launch and be off the ramp faster than your average boater with two people.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Dovans said:


> Its funny.. If my wife is with me, I am still loading and unloading by myself. She refuse's drive the boat on the trailer, or off the trailer. It is bothersome, but, the way it is...


Haha, same.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a 19'er. My dock rope is maybe 25'. I hook one end up to the bow cleat, pass the other end of the dock rope through another looped rope, maybe 8' or so, than hook the dock rope to the rear cleat. Back the boat in just short of it rolling off. I get out tie the other looped rope to the post or dock cleat. Hop back in the truck, reverse and tap the break. Boat rolls right off. Park the truck and come back and pull her in. It's never very far away. Lot of ways to do it.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

I use 30 ft rope
Tie to front of boat and other end to truck cab on side of ramp and on the front side wood i have up in the square hole
Unhook boat and back down close to ramp 
Back down till boat is free of trailer
Get out walk down ramp grab rope off wood and then tie boat to ramp


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I launch alone a lot and have for many many years.

i have used use a few different methods over the years depending on the docks at the ramps and the wind speed and direction.

If I have a light wind and direction that will hold the boat on the dock i used to just have a rope tied to the trailer winch and float the boat off with a little backwards momentum, get out grab the rope and tie if off the bow, not reason to secure the stern. very easy.

The problem was when you have a wind direction that won't hold the boat to the dock and you have to secure the back. I purchased some of the retractable units in the link. Just back down to where the boat is almost floating. hook these up, back it off of the trailer and there will pull it into the dock and hold it there all on their own while you park the truck
http://staydryboatlauncher.com/

Lastly I purchased an Ulterra trolling motor and just back it off of the trailer, drop the trolling motor and either spot lock it or maneuver it to the ramp and secure it. It has worked flawlessly dozens of times, except for one below freezing cold morning at Delaware this fall when it failed to fully lock into position and the boat just floated away.

Loading is very easy alone and very quick provided I can get a ramp with the dock on my port side. Just get the trailer close enough to the dock. Drive the boat on, step out of boat onto the dock, secure front, drive away.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I dock mine but would think loading would be much more difficult by yourself I always have someone wit me for this.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> I dock mine but would think loading would be much more difficult by yourself I always have someone wit me for this.


Both only take me about 3 minutes to do.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I launch alone a lot and have for many many years.
> 
> i have used use a few different methods over the years depending on the docks at the ramps and the wind speed and direction.
> 
> ...


Interesting lundy...never seen those...neat little contraption but a little overkill.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually they work very well, especially when conditions require you to secure the stern. Much quicker than using ropes.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 16 ft aluminum boat and I've done everything mentioned a few times. If water level is low I'll tie ropes to the cleats and back in as far as I can. Then use the ropes to pull it off the trailer and tie up. If I'm launching in the river I put on waders and pull it off the trailer by hand. The current is a pain in the ass. Now that I have more experience use the rope out the window trick and it works pretty well. 

First time I tried it though I forgot to hook the rope to the front of the boat and had to scramble and swim out to get it as it drifted off the trailer into the lake.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I do like gumby, I leave the bow strap hooked on, back up till she floats, unhook and tie up at courtesy dock, jump in truck and park. Got it down to minutes at times, even on busy ramps, never had a problem. My wife is same way if she goes, but she does back me into the water and I just drive boat off and she parks.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ducman491 said:


> I have a 16 ft aluminum boat and I've done everything mentioned a few times. If water level is low I'll tie ropes to the cleats and back in as far as I can. Then use the ropes to pull it off the trailer and tie up. If I'm launching in the river I put on waders and pull it off the trailer by hand. The current is a pain in the ass. Now that I have more experience use the rope out the window trick and it works pretty well.
> 
> First time I tried it though I forgot to hook the rope to the front of the boat and had to scramble and swim out to get it as it drifted off the trailer into the lake.


Wish I woulda been there to see that...haha.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I have used the rope trick in the past and it works well. But I've just driving my boat off the trailer for the past couple years. Back close enough to the dock so I can step off it into the boat and deep enough the boat floats. Fire up the motor, unhook the winch strap and back off. Tie off to the dock (usually the outside unless it is already taken), jump into the truck and go park.

Reverse the process for loading. No muss, no fuss and no wet feet.

So far, with my new boat, I have not put in where there are no docks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Main thing is to not RUSH! Something can and WILL go wrong. If you hurry and get flustered it will invariably take longer than it needs to. I snap rope to hook on boat(for my 14 ft) I use about 20 ft coiled on bow. The other end attached to the front of trailer near the wench. Back up slowly til boat floats off, pull forward(slowly) til rope& boat is out straight back, then get out, unhook rope tied to wench area, hop up on dock, pull boat back near end of ramp and tie to dock or move it to courtesy side. To load, I back trailer in and power load onto trailer. I climb over the front onto trailer, hook winch line to boat eye and tighten it up. . Every thing is done close to dock. I've had many people (sometimes kids) volunteer to help which I Respectfully decline telling the person I have a system and prefer to use it. Sometimes they seemed miffed but I thank them for the offer.(I actually think some offer help looking/hoping for a tip! It would actualły take longer with a stranger "helping", IMO.l


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I use the same system C.J., and agree that I can do it faster by myself than with someone's help. I launch my boat in less than 2 minutes. And load it within 3 minutes. Obviously a windy day can add a little time but practice makes perfect.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I l


Shad Rap said:


> Dont think I've ever seen anyone drive it off the trailer...not needed...and I never get wet either.


I put the winch in free spool, back it down the ramp until the boat floats, climb up in the truck bed and into the boat, lean down to unhook the strap, and drive it off. Do the same thing in reverse to put it back on the trailer.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I back in until the boat is in the water. Unhook and push off (14 footer). Tie up and park. If I am at the campground at berlin. I un hook and hop in the boat and back it off. Takes a few min longer to warm up and pull over to the dock but not much you can do.

Way quicker with the wife. She is in the boat and starts it up and backs off. Don't even take up a dock space.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm like you Jim, typically my wife climbs in the boat from the dock before I back fully into the water. She fires it up and moves out into the lake about 70 yards and waits to pick me up after I park, either at the courtesy dock or shoreline.

Nimisila is the tough one for me. Especially getting reloaded at the NE ramp.
Pulling the boat with a long bowline straight onto the trailer by myself is a bear with any wind. I stand on the trailer tongue and pull as fast as I can, but its a slow moving boat and may take 2-3 attempts. Even so, never really any problem.
I'm a patient sort at the ramp anymore so it is what it is.

*Another tip I've not read in this thread is to use your anchor rope for your bowline rope. Rather than carry another long rope along I use a Carabiner-style quick-connect to attach the rope to the anchor and pop it off in a moment for this use.

*Oh, I want to emphasize again what some others have said about lowering your trailer down the ramp close enough to the dock that you can safely step from it into your boat.
That is always a primary factor when launching/reloading my boat alone*... unless the docks are pulled for the winter.* *


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine usually is in the boat after we prep and I just back her and the boat in far enough to have the motor in the water and un hook. Let the boat warm up for a min and I back in enough that she slides off and can back out and wait for me to park. Hop in and gone.

I back in and get out while she waits offshore. She pulls on gives it a bump to get it 2 feet from the nose bumper I crank it on and check to see if it's between the bunks and pull out with her still in the boat.

I do have side bunks on the trailer so that helps with any wind.

Always like to see the look on guys faces when she drives it right on there lol. If the rig is at the ramp for more than 5 min we are having a bad day.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, same here. She runs it right up on the bowtie and I attach the winch strap, tighten up and pull out with her riding far enough to get out of the ramp activity.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> I just get everything ready back the boat in the water unhook the winch, tie the bow line off to the dock, back the truck up a few feet and hit the brakes. the boat leaves the trailer and I get out and tie up the boat then park the truck. takes a lot less time than a lot of guys that has help.
> sherman


Almost exactly how I do it....works well for me.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Each time I load my boat back on the trailer, I wish I had side bunks in addition to the vertical rollers that are mounted at the rear of the trailer. I don't have a lot of confidence that my boat's keel will line up correctly on the bottom rollers. I moved the vertical rollers in just a bit and that seemed to help some, but I still think side bunks (I've seen many that are about 30 inches long) would help a lot. Thoughts? I'm usually boating solo, so looking for any advantage to make launch and retrieve more efficient.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I have side bunks and typically the boat never touches them. The bottom bunks are what seats my hull. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I go solo and having the side bunks helps a lot , especially in some ramps that aren't protected from the wind .


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

snag said:


> I go solo and having the side bunks helps a lot , especially in some ramps that aren't protected from the wind .


That's what I was thinking. I do have bottom bunks, too, but they aren't fixed. They are mounted in such a fashion so they can pivot into place as the boat loads on the trailer. Most of the trailer bunks I've seen are fixed and don't pivot. That would seem to make more sense to me, guiding the boat on in the only (and proper) position. I could tighten the bolts to make the bunks solid and not able to pivot. Thoughts?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a really old 14ft that I hook my anchor line to the bow and hook the anchor end (have carabiner which I detach)to the winch. Just back up until boat starts floating then pull forward very slowly. Pull boat over to dock(Nimi docks you can't really launch close to). Note that you need to check rope every time you launch this way or you may watch it float away and hope someone is nearby to get it for you. Had this happen at Nimi last summer.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

loading my boat i rarely touch the side bunks. if i am not quite centered i use my 60 hp motor to adjust right or left after I'm up on my lower bunks. i use a reel to launch my boat solo. also doubles as an anchor rope & a rope to tie off to the dock. the reel just slides off the trailer & goes in the boat for the day.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

nitrofish1 said:


> loading my boat i rarely touch the side bunks. if i am not quite centered i use my 60 hp motor to adjust right or left after I'm up on my lower bunks. i use a reel to launch my boat solo. also doubles as an anchor rope & a rope to tie off to the dock. the reel just slides off the trailer & goes in the boat for the day.
> View attachment 235086
> View attachment 235087
> View attachment 235088
> View attachment 235089


*Pretty slick...great idea *


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I put boat guides on my trailer on the back i also have side bunks but the boat never touches them also. I bought the tall ones they work great. They keep it centered when loading . I have them on a bunk trailer. Loading I sink the trailer most of the way then when I pull it out the guides keep it centered. When I launch the boat I clip a rope to the boat then to the truck and back up till it floats off. I usually am by myself all the time. This is on a 196 FM. I bought them on Overtons they were pretty cheap. Sorry so long winded .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Launch rope to bow eye. Tie rope to tie down in bed leaving extra coiled or hold rope out window. Back in till boat starts to float pull foreward enough to not get wet unhooking rope from truck. Pull boat to dock/shore park truck. Easy peasy. I launch faster solo than most guys i watch launch with 2 people


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

DHower08 said:


> Launch rope to bow eye. Tie rope to tie down in bed leaving extra coiled or hold rope out window. Back in till boat starts to float pull foreward enough to not get wet unhooking rope from truck. Pull boat to dock/shore park truck. Easy peasy. I launch faster solo than most guys i watch launch with 2 people


That's how I do it


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Here you go lol


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Or like this
and this my favorite


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

I saw that same video (the Ulterra) a couple of months ago. My expression (mouth agape) and comments were the same as the other guys in the commercial. lol


----------

